# Nepenthes question



## AzJohn (Jul 11, 2014)

I've had two Nepenthes, 'Lantern Alata' and 'Miranda'. They are pretty small still. I've been keeping them for more than a year now. I have two more, x hookeriana and singalana 'Belirang', coming today. The first two have been kept indoors on a bright window sill and are growing well, making pitchers and growing bigger. I'd like to keep them outside when it's possible. The problem is I live in Northeastern Arizona. It's dry and over 90 degrees all summer and it gets windy. Winter is cold. Any suggestions on how to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Perentie (Sep 12, 2014)

I would try putting the pots in a dish of water, so it can soak up water if needed. I put mine outside, but it is pretty humid, so not as big of an issue. If you just keep an eye on how they're doing and don't let them wilt they should be fine. Just be ready to pull them inside.


----------



## MWAInverts (Sep 13, 2014)

While your Nep varieties make great houseplants due to being very tough hybrids, they unfortunately won't survive the AZ climate. It's just too dry, windy, dry, hot, dry lol. Keep them nice and happy on a windowsill and enjoy them!


----------

